# Alternatives to automated stage tracks?



## carsonld (Sep 27, 2013)

The topic pretty much sums the question up. Our musical is coming up (Thoroughly Modern Millie) and we are not wanting to use backdrops or close the curtains, We are wanting things to fly in and fly out and float in and float out. I know that we can have our actors move things on and off, But for some scenery we want it to look like its moving with out anything, Like tracks do. So I was just wondering if anyone has successfully done this, how?


----------



## MPowers (Sep 28, 2013)

carsonld said:


> ........we want it to look like its moving with out anything, Like tracks do. ............



There is no way to completely achieve this look with out tracks to conceal the drive mechanism and the guiding device. To do this without tracks you need wagons or pallets with straight casters and a push stick. If you want to have a low profile look, pallet versus wagon, use a roller caster http://www.rosebrand.com/product2682/Pallet-Master-Caster.aspx?cid=211&idx=6&tid=1&info=Casters or similar. the push stick is just that. A rod or pipe or wood stick that is hinged to off stage side of the wagon/pallet to push or pull the unit on and off stage. Paint the push stick to match the stage floor, and it will be ignored by the audience, (willing suspension of disbelief) it will not be invisible, just ignored if you simply use it and don't try to go to great lengths to hide or disguise it.


----------



## Footer (Sep 28, 2013)

There is always the wagon and push stick method.... or the hide people behind the scenery and have them move it without being seen. No matter what though your going to be attaching stuff to rolling wagons and moving on them. I assume you don't have a fly space or the ability to rig tracks from overhead?


----------



## themuzicman (Sep 29, 2013)

A theatre I worked in a few months back didn't have money for an auto package so they covered their entire deck in 1.5" ply and left room between the pieces of wood for scenery to track. They then got a caster just slightly taller than the ply and as wide as the space they left between the platforms. They had people operate it from behind, pushing the scenery into position and it looked like automation. Once it got into place there were locks that would drop into tiny holes in the deck to keep the entire piece from rolling.


----------



## lwinters630 (Sep 30, 2013)

Motorized wagons,search C B


----------



## BrianWolfe (Sep 30, 2013)

When I saw Chess on Broadway in 1988 they had a number of periaktoi that moved in very precise, fancy choreographed ways. I asked about the automation and was very surprised to learn that there was a stagehand on the inside who rolled the triangular column around the stage following tape and looking through discreet vision holes.


----------

